# Phone Number GeoLocator



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Google Maps mashup Phone Number Geolocator takes the first six digits of a phone number (the area code plus 3) and gives you a close approximation of that number's origin on a Google map. Google has been helping us locate area codes for a while now, but some area codes cover pretty large areas. The Phone Number Geolocator goes one step further Here.

-- Tom


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Google Maps mashup Phone Number Geolocator takes the first six digits of a phone number (the area code plus 3) and gives you a close approximation of that number's origin on a Google map. Google has been helping us locate area codes for a while now, but some area codes cover pretty large areas. The Phone Number Geolocator goes one step further Here.
> 
> -- Tom


pity it doesn't cover the UK, that would have bin great!


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

tried 3 different area codea and prefex's. only one showed a map. i know they are valid numbers.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It has a bad time with VoIP numbers, since they don't necessarily originate from where the exchange prefix indicates. For instance, with Vonage, I can have a California number for my service in PA. That program would put me in CA.


----------



## idar (Jul 16, 2006)

I tried my land lie, but 'no location data was found' Guess that's what I get for living 15 miles from the middle of nowhere!


----------

